# ADA products available end of November



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> The N. American aquaristic scene will never be the same again. We are determined to bring you the most advanced aquaristic equipment from around the world. Brands to be launched include but are not limited to: Schuran, Aqua Connect, QFI, JBL, Dupla, Aqua Design Amano, Flex. Moreover, our engineers in Germany are busy developing our next generation equipment. Please pardon the dust during this period. Your patience will be well rewarded.


http://www.aquaristics.com/

More info,
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10724&page=1&pp=15


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

that's wicked! Hopefully they'll have all of ada's latest and greatest


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The Edward that runs Aquaristics is not the moderator from this board. He's another Edward that used to own M3 (Monolith Marine Monsters).

I see that ADG is trying to get a distributorship with ADA. That's great. I think Nozomi Hayakawa is the person they are dealing with.

From experience, I can tell you that this venture will not be easy. ADA products are expensive (from a US perspective). Trying to bring them in is expensive because of trade tariffs and the cost of the long voyage from Japan. I had to pay shipping from Niigata to Tokyo and then to LA where a truck would bring it to Miami. It takes a long time.

The weight of some products puts price points very high. For example, the Aqua Soil and Power Sand would almost double in price just by tacking on the cost of bringing it in.

Once you get the products into the US, there are issues shipping the products within the US. States regulate the multi-state shipment of fertilizers. The ADA CO2 cartridges must meet HAZMAT regulations regarding packaging and packing. This all adds to the price.

Certainly, when I was bringing them into the US the aquatic plant market was smaller than it is today. However, we also didn't have the competition from Seachem, Kent and others. 

I wish them well.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't think most people are interested in most of their equipment. I know all i want to try are the lights and maybe some of the soils and ferts. The other things are just too expensive. I definitely am anxious about this!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The problem is who can afford it? I bet Edward is going to end discountinuing selling ADA products unless people come up with the money.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it. I think they are simply using the name ADA to gain some attraction. One doesn't make announcements until there are real goods in hand to sell (unless you're a software company, that is).

If they know what they want from the ADA line, why not create a clone here? under license, if need be. That would be a lot cheaper and would circumnavigate the tarrifs which are punitive.

Imported products from Germany, Aqua Medic etc are able to surivive the import tarrifs, perhaps items from Japan can too.

It's only a matter of time before ADA licenses products to be produced in China - the hardware, perhaps not the Aqua Soil. China is a bigger market than this country for ADA goods too. If that happens and the USA still favours China with tiny tarrifs, then we might see some items coming in then.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I may be off base here but as I understand things, the people that are about to import ADA products back into the US are doing so to support a high end aquarium maintenance clientele and any sales to us hobbyists are incidental.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Are you talking about ADG Gnaster?

The online sight looks like they are selling to the hobbyist.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You know who that is? This is Ed, of the doomed M3 company, Monolith Marine Monsters. He is attempting to resserect his business. Good luck! That WEB site has been up for a very long time, is he actually taking orders for anything?

OOPS, I didn't read Arts post...guess you already know who he is. Ed is a importer with lots of contacts in Asia, some in Europe. One thing he has always tried to do is portray his product line as very high end specialty to justify high prices. He was successfull at it for a while with his company M3. He sold Aqua medic stuff for twice the retail price and nobody complained. He had a nice C02 regulator that he sold for $100. Then he suddenly disappeared and his business went chaotic. He eventually sold it. Now he is back. Sort of. If he really is able to get ADA products, his prices will not be cheap, I guarantee it.

Art, I think those shipping permits or whatever you are talking about for fertilizers only apply to manufacturers. Seachem and many other brands are sold mail order on the internet by everyone. Ed used to import Tropica and sold it on the internet.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Just for the record in Portugal (where i live) i only know of one shop that sells ADA and man those prices.. Anyway those beatiful rocks we see in Amano tanks are not sold in Europe even :? (at least here) prolly due to transport prices. Japan is too far away.

By the way, a portuguese group of LFS is preparing a workshop next year with Takashi Amano, anyway ill keep yall updated as soon i can get more info on that.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Are you talking about ADG Gnaster?
> 
> The online sight looks like they are selling to the hobbyist.


Yes I speak of ADG, and my comments about incidental sales is merely my own speculation. I can certainly understand why ADG would be interested in providing ADA products to their clients. ADA has a reputation for high end, high quality items that work together as a system. My own observations of ADG from 1000 miles away lead me to believe that they also have a reputation for high end, high quality setups. Their addition of a line such as ADA that reflects their business sensibilities certainly makes sense to me. I'd imagine we will all know more of this possible relationship after the AGA conference.

The ADG site at this time did not have anything listed that I could find. If you mean the other site that has ADA items listed but with no prices or tangible information about sales then IMHO the site may be trying to predict desire before actually having a product to sell. Vaporware is no longer the provenance of the software industry.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

ADG's new website is up. Looks like ADA products are next.
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That's a much nicer web site, easier to navigate. This ups the ante.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

. I'm not one that typiclaly gushes of a web site but the site design and funtionality have been stepped a few notches. Cudos to the Senkse Bros and their web designer.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's nice to finally have ADA products in the US, although the price might be way over. Actually, the only thing I'm interested in is their diffusers.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

After I see the prices, I'll let you know what I am interested in LOL

Oh, Given that the fert products are going to be sold in the US, is ADA required to disclose the ingredients?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Looking at the web site, it appears that substrates, lighting, and fertilizers are to be the main products. Imagine shipping ADA aquaria! Not likely in the near future.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Looking at the web site, it appears that substrates, lighting, and fertilizers are to be the main products. Imagine shipping ADA aquaria! Not likely in the near future.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


They ship them from Germany to Japan, Gemany to USA East Coast is just as far... I have a copy of ADA catalog, the tanks are the only thing really reasonably priced, the 50 gallon on display at the AGA is like $400, I could swing that...

Jeff


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

if I understand the catalog correctly, there are several grades of glass. The one at the AGA wasn't the typical starphire that i see, but lower iron that typical float glass. Is $400 for the starphire one or the AGA one? I don't have ny catalog here at work


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> You will soon be able to buy the ADA product line right here. Until then please contact us to start your order!!


I guess we could contact ADG to get a quote.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Gomer said:


> if I understand the catalog correctly, there are several grades of glass. The one at the AGA wasn't the typical starphire that i see, but lower iron that typical float glass. Is $400 for the starphire one or the AGA one? I don't have ny catalog here at work


hmm.. turns out my Japanese isnt really that good. I haven't the foggiest idea what anything in the catalog says 

Jeff


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Starphire will be the most expensive tank of the same dimensions and also the clearest glass in the images.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I am confused.... is aquaristics selling ada too? or just adg?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Aquaristics says they sell ADA but they list no parts on the site, only pics of tanks. Other brands they sell have items with prices. The cynic in me says they will pull parts from Europe and sell Grey Market ADA goods if they sell any at all.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The ADA fertilizers, if sold in the USA, will have to get approval (?) and proper labeling, is that not so? I imagine the process might be pretty tedious, not to mention expensive too.

At the end of the day, I think the people living in the USA (bear in mind this is an international forum for plants...) will have to sort out a decent domestic aquarium maker. Importing these items is not really very reasonable. But then again, they do ship water all around the world (Evian etc). ADA would do weill to find a maker here and license the product.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Gomer said:


> After I see the prices, I'll let you know what I am interested in LOL
> 
> Oh, Given that the fert products are going to be sold in the US, is ADA required to disclose the ingredients?


No. This is not a requirement.

ADG will be importing directly from Japan and they will not be the knock-off ADA products.

ADA aquariums were called Wild Glass and they were made in Germany. I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Gomer said:


> After I see the prices, I'll let you know what I am interested in LOL


Oh yeah, you will loose some of the enthusiasm after you check ADA prices ; just a little example: 









Thats the ADA "Power Sand Special" for 60x30x36(cm) tanks, about 15 gallon tanks; price here in Portugal is 39.60 euros wich in USD makes 52.24  Interesting uh ?

Best Regards


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

and in Asia that same powersand might be something like 15-20 dollars...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

fishfry said:


> and in Asia that same powersand might be something like 15-20 dollars...


Really!? How do you know? I guess the shipping makes all the difference in the price.

Why doesn't ADA give their patent to a company in the US to produce their products, that way it would be way cheaper. Or do they have to keep everything "top secret"?

Art, may I ask how much a typical bottle of ADA fertilizer cost when you were selling them?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually, power sand is less than 15 USD, haha. There are any number of Japanese or Taiwanese websites that sell ADA products and list their prices online. A 9L bag of aquasoil is about 25 dollars. Bring back ADA products or get a friend to do it for you, that is the cheapest way... then look at aquasoil in Israel...it costs roughly 65 USD for the same 9L bag :shock: I don't really foresee ADA licensing their products, don't you lose some quality control when you license out? "Amano" is ADA and I don't think he would want anything that could have the potential of hurting his image and name.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Aquarium Desing Group now have stock of the ADA range.


----------

